# Kimber Super Carry Ultra



## seabee7196 (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of a tool that helps take the pistol down better? I know theres a few on youtube and other places but im not sure if it works on this new 1911. Are they all the same? I can take the gun down myself without any tools but its very hard and I feel like im going to scratch it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A paper clip can be bent and used to take the bull barrels down. :smt1099

Or you can order these from Kimber..:smt033
Kimber America Store > Take-down tool, F/S Bull Barrels and all Compact Models - Set of 5


----------



## seabee7196 (Sep 22, 2010)

I know about the paper clip but I hear theres a better tool.


----------



## Griz (Nov 17, 2009)

Try this one 1911UltraTool.com I have one and it works on all 3 of my ultras.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Griz said:


> Try this one 1911UltraTool.com I have one and it works on all 3 of my ultras.


Based on my experience with it I give it a "thumbs up" it really makes it a lot easier and eliminates some risk of leaving the dreaded "idiot scratch".


----------

